# Autoglym - Ultra deep shine



## janzbro (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi, In my local Boyes store and spied 1 Litre bottle this for £10 - thought it worth a punt as the wife has just got as black A4. 

Tried this on my rear spoiler (mid/dark metallic grey) and quite impressed with the depth of shine concidering it was a dull day. Now polishing off was a bit of a pain and Im all for an easy life as I have to do it by hand - once applied could the haze be washed off and then buffed :devil:

PS Boyes had the whole range all 20% off and double size containers :thumb:


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats a really good price and i would apply it then wash it off i would apply it to one pannel and buff it off the do another pannel did you do it direct sunlight?? it doesnt like it if you do that


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

think after reading another post on here that if you use uds you cant put any other product on top as it reacts it. i know thats not what you asked but just a heads up


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

si hoc said:


> think after reading another post on here that if you use uds you cant put any other product on top as it reacts it. i know thats not what you asked but just a heads up


This is true but allot of people put AG HD Wax on top with quality results....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

si hoc said:


> think after reading another post on here that if you use uds you cant put any other product on top as it reacts it. i know thats not what you asked but just a heads up


You can put another product on top, however it was not the product intent, you have to remember there are some that don't want to spend hours on the car every week, and UDS will be a great choice for those with a newish car (one with reasonable paintwork) and want a product to apply and add some protection more so than polish :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree, i see lots of people putting other stuff on top of UDS when this is a stand alone polish. If your going to spend the time use something else like SRP.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

its a nice product to use, as a stand alone product, gives a good finish on darker colours.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

this tuff is hard to get off if there is not an even layer applied. i bought the AG hi tech polish applicator off ebay for £3 and its a dream to apply now and buffs off really easily.

its harder to remove as its thicker and leaves a more protective coating than SRP.


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

this is the post i was on about
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221408


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

si hoc said:


> think after reading another post on here that if you use uds you cant put any other product on top as it reacts it. i know thats not what you asked but just a heads up


Ag hd wax on top makes my car have a deep shine like it's still wet. Love it


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Put it on and take it off no more than one panel at a time and it's not too bad to remove.
If you do end up leaving it on too long and are struggling to take it off, simply apply a bit more polish on and remove straight away. You'll find it'll come off a lot easier.


----------

